# Horse Joggers...Safe?



## lalaleelu (Aug 30, 2009)

*omg*

If you ask me they are a terrible idea !!!!!!!:?


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Hmmmm yeah I can see many disadvantages......when u said horse joggers i had two thoughts. One the mac boots i thought maybe thats what u americans called them or them jogging machines but no thats diff again.....


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

We used to have one at the Standardbred training facility in NJ. Ours didn't have a door on the back though and there was slots for four horses. We never had any issues with it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The main problem that I see with it is that if the horse were to stumble and the door hit them in the butt, that would cause them to fall. When they fell, they could have a leg run over by the tires or stepped on by the other horse then the back door would get drug over the top of them, causing God knows what kind of injuries.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

I have never used one of these but it appears pretty dangerous. I personally would be more interested in the horse treadmills used in some fancy animal hospitals, they are very expensive but very safe and useful. They can walk, trot, and canter without the strain of going in circles like they would during lunging.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

I suppose if they sell them they must work for some people. Thanks for your replies!


----------



## cowgirl4jesus94 (Jun 14, 2008)

I would think you could just tie the rope to the back of your truck and drag it along without a cage around it.... same idea..forced to go either way.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, the back doors kind of seem like a bad idea...
I'd love to get my hands on one of those treadmills...especially one of the hydrotherapy walkers.


----------



## rocky pony (Oct 5, 2007)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> I would think you could just tie the rope to the back of your truck and drag it along without a cage around it.... same idea..forced to go either way.


 
exactly what I was thinking xD


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

cowgirl4jesus94 said:


> I would think you could just tie the rope to the back of your truck and drag it along without a cage around it.... same idea..forced to go either way.


..It would be cheaper


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

Whatever happened to hauling your own lazy butt out there are walking the horse yourself? I don't want to sound mean, but I think some of the people need more exercise than the horses....

Lazy...lazy...lazy.


----------



## CrazyChester (May 5, 2008)

Tennessee said:


> Whatever happened to hauling your own lazy butt out there are walking the horse yourself? I don't want to sound mean, but I think some of the people need more exercise than the horses....
> 
> Lazy...lazy...lazy.


Exactly, that is what horse ownership is all about. Lots of hard work! :lol:


----------

